# Kiscica



## Virágszál13 (2014 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok ő az én kiscicám: 
Nektek van cicátok?
Mi a neve?


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 11)

Igen, egy tündéri kandúr, Bagira.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

Íme az én két cicám.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

Minden elfogultság nélkül a világ két legszebb cicája.  A fekete-fehér egy kis kandúr, ő még csak négy hónapos, a trikolor kislány, és egy mentett cica. A család nagy kedvencei.


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

mikrobne írta:


> Minden elfogultság nélkül a világ két legszebb cicája.  A fekete-fehér egy kis kandúr, ő még csak négy hónapos, a trikolor kislány, és egy mentett cica. A család nagy kedvencei.


A trikolor kislány nagyon hasonlít az én cicámra és tényleg gyönyörű mindkettő. Gratulálok hozzájuk és vigyázz rájuk.


----------



## harmathat (2014 Augusztus 16)

Ő az én "maszat" kandúrom. 
(Ez nem a neve, csak szeretem mindenféle módon becézni.  )


----------



## Virágszál13 (2014 Augusztus 19)

Nagyon aranyosak


----------



## Pintér Klaudia (2014 Augusztus 24)

Ő az mi cicánk, Picikének hívjuk.


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

Az én cicáim Tigi és Mici.



Pintér Klaudia írta:


> Ő az mi cicánk, Picikének hívjuk.


Nagyon cuki.


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 24)

- anya védelme alatt!


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 24)

- drága kedvencem, a "hercegnőm"! (Leila!)


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 7)

staccato írta:


> - drága kedvencem, a "hercegnőm"! (Leila!)


Gratulálok hozzá. Egy édes pofa (de ezer más szót is használhatnék, hogy milyen aranyos és szép). Vigyázz rá.


----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok! Nekem is van cicám, bár ő most augusztusban volt 10 éves, viszont, elvileg ilyen korban már a cicák alukálnak egész nap és nyugisak, de az én cicám játszik a csörgős egerével, vagy lopkodja a hajgumikat a táskámból. Ha pedig nagyon unatkozik és én a közelében vagyok, akkor fogja és beleharap a vádlimba, vagy megróbál elgáncsolni, netán bújócskára csábít


----------



## Merwoman (2015 Szeptember 17)

igen , van mentettek ők is eredetileg kettőt akartunk 3 lett belőle, s egy oercre sem bántuk meg !
A fekete Kormincamacipofi azaz Kormi a teknőc Pöttyönc azaz Pötyi tuti tesók , és a cirmos Mimic azaz Mimi ő szerintünk apai ágon tesók ,csak későbbi macskusz, és 7 éves múlt a "disznófalvám"


----------



## Merwoman (2015 Szeptember 17)

és ezt meg Minden kedves cicásnak küldöm


----------



## phoenyx (2015 November 17)

Amikor tűzoltó ment kiscicát:


----------



## phoenyx (2015 November 17)

Luhu, (talán) a világ legszomorúbb kiscicája:
https://liked.hu/elet/allatvilag/ime-luhu-a-vilag-legszomorubb-kiscicaja/


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Március 22)




----------



## Ewoyn (2017 Március 4)

Egy kedves ismerősüm cicája 
Szerintem előző életében kutya lehetett, mert mindent visszahoz, amit eldobsz neki 
https://rumble.com/v343um-cats-are-weird.-really-weird..html


----------



## hkrisztanah (2017 November 13)

Igen van: Benedek, karthauzi. A papája pedig tesómnál Vinci.


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

Nekem is van egy házi cicám. A neve Bóbita


----------



## bozsikanni (2018 Január 1)

Nekem már csak a Marci cicám maradt.

Utolsó cicánknak Lizi volt a neve...


----------



## Agyy001 (2018 Január 7)

Egy perzsám van, Molly


----------



## konati (2020 Január 25)

Mia



 Mia szívecskéje


----------



## konati (2020 Január 25)

Alszik mindenhol



 Serdülő



 A napozás de jó



 Karikában



 Felnőtt


----------

